# Rotary Watch, Can You Identify?



## Superbarrio (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi,

I've had this watch passed down to me and Im unable to find what model it is. Can anyone shed any light? Or point me in the right direction? Here's a link the the pic.

http://img21.imageshack.us/i/rotaryv.jpg/

Thanks in advance,

Matthew.

Rotary


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Superbarrio said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had this watch passed down to me and Im unable to find what model it is. Can anyone shed any light? Or point me in the right direction? Here's a link the the pic.
> 
> ...


Looking at the style of it , I would guess it is early eighties , really need to see the movement find what caliber it is to be more accurate.

Any numbers on the case back ? that may give you more info as to what model it is

cheers

Andy

Oh and welcome by the way :thumbsup:


----------

